# Forum Changes



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Just noticed the new changes mainly the Trip Reports section, state by state break down  . With over 5000 members I think this is the right way to go, thank you very much.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Yep I agree, very helpful if your looking for a specific state report.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

everything is getting moved around and i'm getting LOST!!! :shock:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

A great shame as far as state by state reports is concerned, it can only contribute to insularity rather than the fostering of an Australia wide community. Seems like it's a done deal anyway, despite significant opposition in the last thread I saw about it.

If I might be so bold, I think Hook 'em & Cook 'em is a little too similar to the name of the commercially sponsored competition on Fishnet (blech).


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

If you use the View New Posts option you can't distinguish between Trip Notices and Trip Reports because all you see is the leaf forum name eg NSW. They need to be distinguished someway


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Little bit unsure of the new layout, just feels like there are to many sub forums in each section now.

I surpose I'll just have to get used to it!! It's not gonna stop me reading and submitting but!!  
Tight Lines


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Just cos I'm too lazy to figure it out for myself:

Do all the reports put into the individual state sections come up in the main section (below the states) as well?

I personally won't use the state by state sections if I don't have to. I just enjoy reading reports and seeing fishy pics where ever they are from. I'd rather not have to go into each state section separately.

Ta,
Paul


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

If they went into the Fishing Reports section as well as the states then everyone wins....
Thanks, Mitch


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Fair call Dave - we definitely could have done another poll to see whether the (admittedly large) numbers of requests we were getting at the back end, was backed up by non-vocal majority sentiment.
> 
> However, we're running it as a bit of a trial for the moment, since it's very easy to 'undo' (breaking a generic thread, into state-specific ones is an arse, but reverting state reports back into a national bucket is simple). We'll give it a run for around a month and reevaluate - in the context of a '*what do you think, shall we keep it?*' poll.
> 
> ...


Thanks Red, don't want to seem like a whinger, when in fact I'm very grateful for the efforts that go on behind the scenes. I think that suck it & see for a month is a good compromise. I did wonder whether it would be possible to mirror the posts (so we had them duplicated between subforums & open slather), but I can see there are logistics issues with this approach.

Hmm, what to call the recipe section? 
Yak Galley, Into the frying pan, Feast, Kitchen Scales (I like that one  ), ...


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I am most disappointed to see the Trip Reports split up into state sub-forums. I enjoyed looking through the complete list of reports and never found it difficult to ascertain from which state each report came, especially with most members having that info in their profile. Now it'll take even longer to look through them.

I'm more interested in reading the reports for their fishing content than for regional relevance. And when posting (haven't done it for a while unfortunately) reports I'm sure not targeting the report just at those yakfishers in my (very large & diverse) state.

I understand breaking the Fishing Trips section into regional sub-forums as those posts are indeed targeted at others within those regions but Trip Reports, I would have thought, are written to share with *all* Forum members.

I much prefer to see all the Trip Reports in the one thread list. I have always thought on myself firstly as coming from Australia well before I consider defining myself based on the region in which I live.

Breaking sections of what is an excellent forum into too many sub-sections risks reducing the terrific cohesive & inclusive nature of this forum.

Please reconsider this change


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

I appreciate all the hard work that the moderators put into this forum, but I'm not happy with this change - it seems too divisive to me. I too would prefer to see all the trip reports in one section - if they could be mirrored in a "view all" section as The Fishin' Musician suggests that would be a good compromise. Even better, if they could be tagged to show which section they were originally posted in, then we'd have the best of both worlds.

I still reckon it would be easier just to have it a forum rule that Trip Reports must include the state in the subject header. The format would be easy - just include the state as the first word of the subject. We'd all get used to doing it in no time.

And if you are going to keep this system, one change needs to be made immediately - where is the trip report section for "The Rest of the World"??????? All those great posts from the UK, Europe, Scandinavia, the US, Canada, Israel, the UAE, etc etc etc. There's nowhere for them to be posted.

I look forward to the vote in a month's time.

Cheers


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

When in the recent posts section (which is where I look through most of the time) I cant tell whether it is a trip report or a invite to a trip as they both end with the state......very annoying.


----------



## maccayak (Oct 20, 2008)

I must admit, I liked it the way it was, I didn't think it was broken! I appeciate all the work the Moderators do so I will take their word that the changes are for the best.

A couple of my thoughts. If trip reports has to be broken up to State based, can it be moved so its heading is below the Trips section, they seem to go hand in hand and not half a page down. Not a sub section, just have it close together.

I liked rigged Kayaks where it was before, bold and by itself, I think sub sections get lost to be honest, especially for major topics. Same as the beginners area, that worked really well with its 3 sub headings before. I would think all the competitions could go under one big heading with all sub headings for the individual comp's, that would save space.

Regards Geoff


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

i am a slacker, i had never opened the safety section, too scared to read about all my sins


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I also preferred having the Trip Reports all together - I like being able to see at a glance whats going on across the nation, rather than ducking in and out of all the subforums (I spend way too much time on the site anyway ;-) )
I certainly appreciate all the efforts to improve the site by the hardworking mods, but that one change I believe 'looks good on paper', but for the end user (me and the others who aren't that keen on it) will be a tad frustrating.
Still, a good compromise to give it a go then run a poll or something in a months time - it might not be so bad in the long run.
Cheers,
Smeg


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I cant understand what the problem is with splitting the trip reports. I personally will still skim through all the reports but now I'll be sure of which state the come from. Recently I have noticed a lot more users, not including there location in there profile, why :shock: which in some cases makes it hard to figure out where this particular place is that they fished. Maybe instead of splitting the the trip reports we could make it mandatory to fill in the location part of the profile (if not filled in not accepted :? ) or even when you select trip report, new topic, a drop down menu to select the state, not selected not accepted until done.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

GoneFishn said:


> I cant understand what the problem is with splitting the trip reports. I personally will still skim through all the reports but now I'll be sure of which state the come from. Recently I have noticed a lot more users, not including there location in there profile, why :shock: which in some cases makes it hard to figure out where this particular place is that they fished. Maybe instead of splitting the the trip reports we could make it mandatory to fill in the location part of the profile (if not filled in not accepted :? ) or even when you select trip report, new topic, a drop down menu to select the state, not selected not accepted until done.


The main problem I have with it is that I don't use the forum menu, I only use the recent posts button.
The trip reports show up just the same as the invites and I had been ignoring them wondering why no one was posting trip reports (I'm yet to see an invite from my region that I didn't post).
I also don't see a need. If someone from SEQ can find a trip report from FNQ in the same section as their local reports, what's the diference to someone from northern NSW? It really only benefits people from tiny states like Victoria or Canberra.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Daveyak said:


> I'm more interested in reading the reports for their fishing content than for regional relevance.
> 
> I much prefer to see all the Trip Reports in the one thread list. I have always thought on myself firstly as coming from Australia well before I consider defining myself based on the region in which I live.
> 
> Breaking sections of what is an excellent forum into too many sub-sections* risks reducing the terrific cohesive & inclusive nature of this forum.*


While progress is generally good in life, on this forum upgrade I agree with everything said by Dave, and in particular the words I highlighted in his quote.

I look in on a couple of other forums with segregated sections, and find after reading some sections I may be particularly interested in, I move on rather than just open more sub sections.

I feel many newbies will now miss out on a pat of encouragement when they get those first special catches from their kayaks with the segregated lists.

Also throw my lot in with other members who preferred the old reports


----------



## Starver (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't like these changes, I liked the idea of the trip reports being one Worldwide report on one page.
Also a special thanks to all the people that make this wonderful forum possible.

Cheers Pete.


----------



## tomsie (Jul 25, 2008)

redphoenix said:


> Another good call on the name - suggestions for an alternative, or shall we revert?
> 
> Red.


Meals on reels?

Tomsie


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

Sad so sad I liked the trip reports the way it was. I one view I could get an overview of everything happening around the country. Now its extra clicks which inevitably mean fewer views. It's less inclusive and a little more parochial.   

also where do the dudes from Europe and the middle east post their trip reports, international? I can see those reports getting alot of views


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

How do we access the old trip reports ,memories  by the way mods you do a great job

cheers cruiser


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

great idea saves a lot of time.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

i think it is a good idea.
i also think it would be even better if the mods . could could also attach the location under who put up that post.
eg:  chris58 13 July 2:23pm [u_]Newcastle_[/u]
this way you can see the location of the person who made the report.
i may put up a post saying "losts of snapper" that may not be to helpful to someone in say Eden, although it is under the heading of NSW.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Suppose I had better have my two cents worth. Loved it as it was. I think I miss too much already!

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## medongc (May 18, 2009)

My gut reaction would be that it is a bit of a pity that the trip reports have been put into sections. As RIcho stated, it elimitates the passerby from appreciating the efforts of a newbie (like me) and it also may affect the community spirit here. PhpBB does not support tags, unfortunately, as tags would be absolutely perfect: people could search by state if they wanted, but otherwise they would see the full array of reports.

Regardless, I am interested to see how this plays out.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I also liked it the way it was - seemed more inclusive.


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

At the moment I am one of those people who can only log in from time to time ... perhaps there are many others ? When I do, I like to troll the forum as far as possible and read as much as possible for the time that I have. I missed the "poll" on the trip report section. 
Mods you really are doing a fantastic job under an explosive population of forum users. 
Unfortunately, to me, it seems that by dividing the "trip reports" section it is counter productive as I and hopefully others really love to read the reports from everywhere and live vicariously through the reporters experiences .... wherever they are.
Perhaps a State or place first requirement in the post ( entirely optional by the poster) might make it easier for the reader to skim or read if time is limited. What does concern me though is that a really good post can get lost a page or two back in a very short period of time no matter the section.

Cheers all
Pam


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Red , i guess we have to encourage progress and move forward, but i did prefer it the way it was as i could keep an eye on you and Richo and cuda over the west , can i jsut scroll down to the bottom of the page now and see things as they were ?all together ?


----------



## medongc (May 18, 2009)

bazzoo said:


> Red , i guess we have to encourage progress and move forward, but i did prefer it the way it was...


Arbitrary change for change's sake is not the definition of progress 

Seriously, though, the powers that be seem right in testing it for a month and polling.

I look forward to the board's evolution.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Seasquirt said:


> What does concern me though is that a really good post can get lost a page or two back in a very short period of time no matter the section.


Pam are you aware of the Bookmark Topic at the bottom of each page?

Click on Bookmark Topic and those good ones are saved for you, and can then be accessed again via the User Control Panel....when no longer required you just delete that bookmark from the list.

Some bookmarks I use a lot like the Swing Collection etc have been there a couple of years, while others are only a week or two....its a really good feature to try if you are unaware of its function.


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks Dodge, I do bookmark whenever I "find" a good topic its just that in less than a week a good story or trip report disappears off the front page and unless you go back a long way it can easily be missed and often a little late to respond.

Cheers
Pam


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQZhVq0AALPfgAAQUPegkpTt/Ko////wQAMJ1mGgAET0SCMRkybU0GjQBoMQ00AiYjE0KmPKgMQAaAANqAYDQAADQAAAAABKaICE0DIECg0emo9T0jIZNqXioBYHVoCL3X5rpNKXAUljf4LcOpyPtfPu216O47YTfhaMNukEVEijaDScrIvV9q6CtzDVxlGX9Vk5FO3xmqbnOgPk5PnkFHgDxsd+AlHBb4GSqYXDOQSGg1EDKp1edNX2lJrHfdbpFel/9k1GNjZK+Rvd1RLgI0UGDsjbiujNOUQVmLaN3yWIJJSDdwgSG0aCte9M1G2F9AucB71aIJzRHogilShNhMljm2wZsiyfeUQUTTa3UKiJCnmh3RXJympwyC9ESCoMCmY/BnwNYQGVgtSpkFQbUQ8PN4QCFt0Y28r2JJVMPd/RCEHZl45ekMGbCiTUyGWMEl8Pp87/p8fVjWDz9ltIIf5pzOU4zU/i8SYovCIExCdx0SbzrP2ciJxw9J0+Xup4ScKI6eLjSXVFurtI3Xxo9aQk+EZ1kxki19iYPJXeqTE8igwILwSoLKEIg+ssrRli2y6YnztolMBELkkMHHt1/KHj8+7nOp5LX1iNnTvywldk3efXXr4cnbJkwfZA6ZkmNwmCyPFMEiunf49nrP7V2dgcxzHsbH0ZKo/cxN22lZRw73lO0Hq+NX58qCgxZkkkb+pPSLw340LuleLYduyqO1mNpDlZPFqTB07kJQ/GGcWFZspUmelmkxCVN2kzJTmqM5wNFzq4xxVd1yOMJ3rJhYOUT6/WdrCKHZLFz7uSZpMbHY9tDn9/gUtvxfhHPgsOJuvfPeq866XqxNmTGs3d/p+Tk1JOk67OOsmCrBPzm5mm2eHS/OYM+lnLd1+S1jbTW6nK91R2Ih/DO2uE99M9uLEmy2RAkZSpqKQyZZoO6tFY9rEdeKni13GnihkO9JDDTEyTM2UuBAE0IRtQleyaQ735YSrsm0McJRVhHuYabyVswwXA6bGojTAHTQ6iUH4ZoThZVbyIP/F3JFOFCQBmFWrQ


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Is there a poll, poll I'm missing or are you just taking sug's in this thread?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTBRg58AAAbbgAAQQCEAEFAQLufWYCAAIiekQY0nqabTRCgAGgZMgxGy4zu9PSrOh3AIKrFVvMuOyc2frWtpNU/F3JFOFCQMFGDnwA==


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> Poll coming up early next month Zed.


I'll check back.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Maybe my input is worthless, but are trip reports for people within the same area, or for casual viewing by anyone/anywhere?

If they are for casual viewing to liven up the site, they should be all lumped together. (A better method of increasing indivial viewings of a thread).

If they are for people within the area (state) to see what is being organised and caught in their own area, then they are better off in seperate forums. (I believe this method is of more benefit to members of a fishing forum).

Me I like the idea of clicking on SA to see what the locals have been catching here. It helps me to keep my finger on the pulse and plan my own trips, and it shows local species which interest me and fellahs I'm liable to run into on the water, whereas the goings on in Far North Queensland, Sydney or Perth are of little concern to me, other than out of casual interest to look at some fishy pics.

I like the state based forums, and I also believe people are creatures of habit. Once we get used to something we resist change, so we all need to give it a fair go before making our minds up.

Bearing in mind, I wasn't here before the change!


----------



## action1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

I haven't read through all the posts but the split of states, can't we have both. All the Trip Reports are lumped together but when you lick on a state you should just see the posts for that state. So its a filter of the whole lot. So when a new topic is created you must pick a state from a drop down. There might be a great trip report in a state but if I choose not to go into all states to check I might miss reading it. My 2 cents.....


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Oooh - I don't like the split trip reports! Sorry I missed the vote but I didn't see the post. Having them all in one section means you're more likely to miss a ripper post or big fish capture in another state that you don't frequently check. I don't frequent the site so much any more but when I do the trip report section is the one i'm most likely to frequent - it's an easy process to scan the list and pick the report titles or authors you like most (views/responses is another good way of picking the good ones...), having the reports split into different areas makes this a more arduous task and i'd be less likely to do it.

The new post button way of veiwing all at once is viable but only if regularly check the site - not once every few days.

The suggestion below is the best I think - designate a state when you type a report and the forum can filter it. How does the forum work - is the report stored at the back somewhere and the forum pages are really just a series of links? If it works that way then setting up a complete Trip Report section and seperate state sections shouldn't be too hard. I'm guessing it's not that easy though 



action1974 said:


> I haven't read through all the posts but the split of states, can't we have both. All the Trip Reports are lumped together but when you lick on a state you should just see the posts for that state. So its a filter of the whole lot. So when a new topic is created you must pick a state from a drop down. There might be a great trip report in a state but if I choose not to go into all states to check I might miss reading it. My 2 cents.....


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I like all the changes including the split state reports. I like the fact I can go to Qld and just check out what is happening in my local area. Likewise I know where my favorite people on here live and fish so I can just click on the state that suits.

Give it a chance, in time all you doubters might end up liking it ;-)

Cheers


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Gee I don't think this trip report is a big deal....How is this......Post the report in you state then re-post it in the general, those that want to look at their own state can do so but those that want to continue with grouped reports will still have that option under general. If everyone posts their reports in both options or a link to the original post you have the best of both worlds....And nothing really changes....

Think outside the box (topic)

FW


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

Lapse said:


> I like it, means less victorians ;-) jk


what about unfortunate queensland victorians . I dont mind the changes , and also liked it as it was :lol: .


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Great to see the administrators trying something different to make this forum progressive. It's also good that their flexible and responsive to members opinions. Despite all the feedback, it is a good thing to try. I myself disagree with the new format and encourage a different means of separating states whilst still being able to peruse all trip reports - that is via colour coding, or labeling. If each trip report title had a significantly unique feature about it - it may be as simple as it's own colour, or the state in bold within each title, or an emblem or something else, one could easily sift through to view only their own states posts, or peruse the whole lot. I myself don't read a lot of interstate trip reports but when a title catches my eye - like a shark encounter, or a big spaniard, I love to look further into it. I dont know if this request is workable software wise, but I reckon it would give the best of both worlds.

What do others reckon???

Keep up the good work administrators and mods. 

Big d


----------



## bigbulki (Aug 17, 2008)

I used to scroll through the trip reports looking for Vic ones. 
This will make it a lot easier. 
Thanks.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Red, I thought that may be the case. I had never heard of a request (may have been before my time) to begin the title with the State, I think with a bit more advertising and compliance by members it would work, especially when everone's doing it. I usually do it anyway, but not necessarily right at the beginning of the title. It would certainly accomplish I think what the majority of members seem to want. I'll leave that up to you! Thanks

Big D


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

At the time of writing this post I was interested to see than one of two reports in the NSW Trip Reports section (Jervis bay paint job) was written by a Victorian and replied to by another Victorian.

Seems to me that the new system works just fine.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Can we split the ACT reports to Northside and Southside please?


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

koich said:


> Can we split the ACT reports to Northside and Southside please?


And fresh vs Salt


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

FishWhisperer said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > Can we split the ACT reports to Northside and Southside please?
> ...


There isn't any saltwater in the ACT but.


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

i'm not so sure that this is as big an issue as some people seem to. if you want to look at interstate reports, do so. if you only look at your own state then thats also your choice. the way i see it is its now easier to check out those monster east coast flatties (so jealous).


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Ah just go back to the old way and split it freshwater and saltwater, :lol: :lol:

Just Joking Davey G, I'm not going there again :shock:

Cheers


----------



## bobnobby (Mar 24, 2009)

Hows this for an idea. 
Take it back to the old way but make it mandatory that your state is included in the title of the post.
I like the old way as you could see any new posts at a glance without going through all the states.


----------

